# Help! Half-body autopsy table illusion



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope someone can help me. I'm looking for the plans to build the classic "half-body on the table scare" where the upper half of the body is real and the lower half is missing or worse. 

I saw plans for building the table but for the life of me I can't remember where. I did a search but no luck so far.

Help!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is one I found, but it appears for this particular build that part of the upper body showing is cast:

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/tricktable.asp


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps this can help?


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't have plans but this is what I wanted to make










Try to keep the sides thin to sell the prop and you can even offset the actors body so he lays more off-center to make the sides thinner making it easier to hide his actual body


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Leave it to Roxy to find the link I was looking for. I'll probably try and do a combination of the table and the how-to found by Frightmaster General. Those will be a lot of help! Thanks again folks!


----------

